# There is a party in his arse/ass



## Mnemon

Suppose that I'm saying the following sentence to a friend of mine who is over the moon/ thrilled to bits/ on top of the world.

"There is a party in his arse/ass."

Does it work for you?


----------



## You little ripper!

It depends on what s/he is over the moon about.


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Where did you get this expression from?


----------



## Chez

The short answer is 'no way!'. I've never heard such a strange expression. You already know two good colloquial phrases so I should stick to those.


----------



## Myridon

Someone who's just tasted some amazing food or beverage might say "It's like there's a party in my mouth." so it sounds like you mean there's something amazing happening in his anus.


----------



## Barque

Mnemon said:


> "There is a party in his arse/ass."
> Does it work for you?


It sounds vaguely insulting to me.


----------



## Franco-filly

If I heard someone say that I would imagine he had severe diarrhoea.


----------



## Andygc

I don't think I'd describe diarrhoea as a party. I was wondering if this was a reference to buggery.


Barque said:


> It sounds vaguely insulting to me.


Only vaguely?


----------



## ewie

Andygc said:


> I was wondering if this was a reference to buggery.


It sounds utterly obscene to me


----------



## Mnemon

Thank you everyone.



You little ripper! said:


> It depends on what s/he is over the moon about.


I've just created this thread to know the situations in which the expression seems appropriate. Would you please share your knowledge as to this expression with me?



Hermione Golightly said:


> Where did you get this expression from?


Having heard that from one of my friends.


----------



## sdgraham

Mnemon said:


> "There is a party in his arse/ass."
> 
> Does it work for you?


Never heard it and would not use it, even if I knew what it meant.
Sorry


----------



## You little ripper!

Mnemon said:


> I've just created this thread to know the situations in which the expression seems appropriate. Would you please share your knowledge as to this expression with me?


Mnemon, even though I’ve never heard the expression before (I lead a sheltered life ), I immediately thought of anal sex (the sheltered life hasn’t restrained my imagination ). When I googled “party in my ass” my suspicions were confirmed.


----------



## Mnemon

You little ripper! said:


> Mnemon, even though I’ve never heard the expression before (I lead a sheltered life ), I immediately thought of anal sex. When I googled “party in my ass” my suspicions were confirmed.


Thanks. Can't the expression be used figuratively? To convey the idea of euphoria and joy, Of course in the right context in the right group.


----------



## You little ripper!

Mnemon said:


> Thanks. Can't the expression be used figuratively? To convey the idea of euphoria and joy, Of course in the right context in the right group.


I think most natives would come to the same conclusion as me, Mnemon. I would take Chez’s advice in Post 4 and stick to the two good colloquial expressions you mentioned in the OP.


----------



## velisarius

I suppose you googled the phrase, Mnemon. It seems to speak for itself. I'm quite curious to know whether it's a literal translation of an innocuous phrase from your friend's own language.

(Warning: if you are of a nervous disposition, or at work, don't google the phrase.)


----------



## Hermione Golightly

Of course I would never use it in a million years and that's not simply because I'm an old woman. There's something grotesquely offensive about it.
My advice is to avoid any language with 'ass' or 'arse' in it unless you are in the company of native speakers who use it and associated slang phrases regularly.  For example 'badass' is a term in frequent use in the USA. I'm not sure who wouldn't use it, but I suspect it's very informal. To me that's like a foreign language so I wouldn't use it in case I got it wrong, apart from the incongruity of how it would sound in my dulcet British tones.


----------



## Mnemon

velisarius said:


> I'm quite curious to know whether it's a literal translation of an innocuous phrase from your friend's own language.


Hello Veli.
Bingo. Despite the fact that the phrase in his language isn't innocuous, the meaning of "buggery/anal sex" could not be deduced.

Thanks for the advice, You little ripper and Hermione.


----------



## boozer

Franco-filly said:


> If I heard someone say that I would imagine he had severe diarrhoea.


 Yes, me too, immediately. With all the attendant noises emanating from his stomach and anal orifice 

As for anal sex, no, if I were to picture that, it would have to be structured in a slightly different way, e.g. They are having a party with his ass.


----------



## manfy

Mnemon said:


> Bingo. Despite the fact that the phrase in his language isn't innocuous, the meaning of "buggery/anal sex" could not be deduced.


I suppose you mean that you did not deduce that in that specific situation. Maybe so.
But if you repeat it in different company, results may vary!  You _do _know that you don't have a direct influence on what different people think when you utter certain words and phrases, right?


----------



## Mnemon

manfy said:


> I suppose you mean that you did not deduce that in that specific situation.


I'm afraid not. Perhaps my statement was not pellucid enough.


Mnemon said:


> Despite the fact that the phrase *in his language* isn't innocuous, the meaning of "buggery/anal sex" could not be deduced *in his language*.


----------



## Myridon

boozer said:


> As for anal sex, no, if I were to picture that, it would have to be structured in a slightly different way, e.g. They are having a party with his ass.


Loud noises do not a party make.

That actually makes less sense.  You seem to be picturing a football team using his ass as a ball.  The original suggests a pleasurable feelings inside the person's anus.  As I mentioned at the beginning, "a party in my mouth" is me and one food item.  No other people involved.  Another similar expression is "there's a party in my pants."


----------



## boozer

Myridon said:


> The original suggests a pleasurable feelings inside the person's anus.


No such suggestion as far as I am concerned. The original tells me that something is having fun, noisily and with reckless abandon, inside his ass, but he does not necessarily like it. In fact, he almost certainly does not.


----------



## Myridon

boozer said:


> No such suggestion as far as I am concerned. The original tells me that something is having fun, noisily and with reckless abandon, inside his ass, but he does not necessarily like it. In fact, he almost certainly does not.


Did you read the context for the original post? He is thrilled to bits when he says this so it is not going to sound like he is in pain.
Do  you know what a party is? Parties are things you like!


----------



## boozer

Myridon said:


> Do  you know what a party is?


No, I just looked it up in the dictionary.

The context is that the OP is saying that *to* a friend who is thrilled. What he says *to* such a friend does not necessarily reflect the friend's current mood, even if it is obvious the OP means to say something that does. And even if he means to say that the friend is thrilled, the example he gives mostly alludes to the friend's intestinal problems/digestive disorders, as far as I am concerned. Having a party going on inside your ass is not my idea of a pleasurable experience.


----------



## Myridon

boozer said:


> The context is that the OP is saying that *to* a friend who is thrilled.


He's saying it ABOUT the friend's apparent mood.  How would he know if his friend had intestinal pain when he looks happy?  Are you some kind of "colon psychic"?


----------



## much_rice

The _bottom_ line is, don't ever use this expression in English. At worst, people will think your friend is having lots of anal sex. At best, they may suspect diarrhea. For my part, I thought you were talking about a gay gangbang where your friend was the guest of honor.


----------



## boozer

Myridon said:


> Are you some kind of "colon psychic"?


At least I understand this one. 'Party' was more advanced vocabulary 

I am not against crude, even dirty language. In fact, my language is cruder than that, normally, However, I find the mention of the friend's ass here completely inadequate, unnecessary and misleading. To me it is not at all like saying there is a party in your mouth when something tastes good. Your anus does not taste anything and anything inside it I associate with some kind of problem - apparently some intestinal one. 

Understandably, others think of anal sex which, to some, is a lot less of a problem. That was not my immediate association though.


----------



## Myridon

boozer said:


> I find the mention of the friend's ass here completely inadequate, unnecessary and misleading.


The point of all these comments is that it isn't appropriate for the intended.  We agree on that. 
We don't agree on the impression that it gives. Because you don't like anal play, that doesn't mean that you should invert the meaning of "party" to force it to mean something that suits you better.

If you don't like bananas, you don't get to say that "Bananas tastes good." means "Bananas taste bad."


----------



## boozer

Myridon said:


> We don't agree on the impression that it gives. Because you don't like anal play, that doesn't mean that you should invert the meaning of "party" to force it to mean something that suits you better.


But I honestly associate parties mostly with dancing, drinking, singing and all kinds of noisy fun. Yes, sex too, but all the rest before that. So, all that noise inside your ass cannot be a good thing


----------



## much_rice

Ah, but Boozer, you have to remember what "a party in my mouth" means. It doesn't mean there's lots of noise and dancing in my mouth. It means that something tastes so good that there is "a sense of joy and excitement" in my mouth, the very sensations one feels at a party. The OP does seem to imply "a party in my mouth" except that all these sensations are in the anus. No one would refer to something troubling and painful as a "party," unless they're being wry.


----------



## Loob

ewie said:


> It sounds utterly obscene to me


----------



## ewie

And I'm afraid that _a party in my mouth_ sounds pretty obscene to me too. I'm finding it difficult to overlook *meaning 4 of *_*party*_ **

_~I've got a party in my mouth.
~Ooh, there'll be a lot of cleaning up to do afterwards._


----------



## You little ripper!

ewie said:


> And I'm afraid that _a party in my mouth_ sounds pretty obscene to me too. I'm finding it difficult to overlook *meaning 4 of *_*party*_ **
> 
> _~I've got a party in my mouth.
> ~Ooh, there'll be a lot of cleaning up to do afterwards._


I’ll be  b*gg&#d  if I can find that in the link, ewie!


----------



## ewie

Such language, Rippie! ~ go and wash your mouth out.


----------



## You little ripper!

ewie said:


> Such language, Rippie! ~ go and wash your mouth out.


I thought that given the subject matter, ewie, the language was appropriate. 

I must be blind because I couldn’t find it in that link.


----------



## ewie

It's not in the link: I made it up


----------



## Barque

You little ripper! said:


> I’ll be  b*gg&#d  if I can find that in the link, ewie!





ewie said:


> Such language, Rippie! ~ go and wash your mouth out.


He's just being party-mouthed.


----------



## Chasint

Mnemon said:


> Suppose that I'm saying the following sentence to a friend of mine who is over the moon/ thrilled to bits/ on top of the world.
> 
> "There is a party in his arse/ass."
> 
> Does it work for you?


The picture it conjured up for me was of a number of small creatures (some variety of vole perhaps?) living in his rectum who had decided to celebrate one of their number's birthday.

Whatever the intended meaning, the expression sounds utterly bizarre.


----------



## Mnemon

Chasint said:


> The picture it conjured up for me was of a number of small creatures (some variety of vole perhaps?) living in his rectum who had decided to celebrate one of their number's birthday.


But we have similar expressions that are idiomatic and natural Chasint. Take a look at post #5 and #21.
_There is a party in my mouth/pants. _
Do you really think that those imply that there are some small creatures in someone's mouth/pants!


----------



## Chasint

Mnemon said:


> But we have similar expressions that are idiomatic and natural Chasint. Take a look at post #5 and #21.
> _There is a party in my mouth/pants. _
> Do you really think that those imply that there are some small creatures in someone's mouth/pants!


It is a metaphor. Yes I imagine taste buds dancing in his mouth when he eats something delicious. However there are no taste buds in someone's arse so I imagine voles. They are not tasting something delicious, so I imagine they are celebrating a birthday.

I don't know why you think that feeling thrilled would cause any particular sensation in someone's back passage.

Please explain why you think it would!


----------



## ewie

Chasint said:


> The picture it conjured up for me was of a number of small creatures (some variety of vole perhaps?)


That's _much_ micer nicer than what Little Ripper was thinking of.  (Perhaps _a***voles_ ...)


----------



## Barque

Mnemon said:


> But we have similar expressions that are idiomatic and natural Chasint.


So?

Idiomatic expressions aren't based on logic or on whether there are similar expressions. An expression can be very similar to an idiomatic one but that won't necessarily make it idiomatic.

You still haven't told us why you want to refer to your friend's anus to express the idea that he's happy. I find that extremely unnatural.

As Chasint said,


Chasint said:


> I don't know why you think that feeling thrilled would cause any particular sensation in someone's back passage.
> 
> Please explain why you think it would!


----------



## Hermione Golightly

> we have similar expressions that are idiomatic and natural Chasint. Take a look at post #5 and #21.
> _There is a party in my mouth/pants. _


"Natural and idiomatic"? I'm not sure who is meant by 'we', but *I *don't know any expressions that use 'party in + body part' as an image to refer to a very enjoyable experience.


----------



## Roxxxannne

ewie said:


> T(Perhaps _a***voles_ ...)


----------



## Roxxxannne

'A party in one's arse/ass' has to either refer to enjoyable anal sex (similar to 'party in my mouth') or unenjoyable gassy, noisy diarrhoea (by analogy with noisy party favors). 
Cf. lines 160-166 in Aristophanes' _Clouds_, in which two characters discuss mosquitoes' anatomy; they buzz like a trumpet through their _proktos_.


----------

